# Arvydas Macijauskas = Steve Kerr?



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

After watching Arvydas Macijauskas for the first time these Olympics I was very impressed with his shooting ability. Ultra-quick release and great form. 

Seems like if you leave him slightly open, he is deadly (even if an athletic player is running at him slightly before his release).

I beleive in the NBA if left open he can hit the three consistently, especially if he played with a good post presense.

The question is, how good could he be if he came to the NBA? Would the best comparison of talent and effectiveness be Steve Kerr?

In Kerr's best years in Chicago he averaged about 8.2ppg on practically 51%FG and 48-49 3pt%. An extemely efficient scorer cause many of his attempts were on 3's.

Is Maci as good a shooter if left open as Steve? Can he create a little better than him, perhaps better at getting to the FT line and attacking? 

Also, why did Maci seem to have mediocre 3pt shooting stats in the Euroleague this past season? I figured he would shoot 45%+, but perhaps he is the #1 option and this is the reason he shoots less proficiently from three? Perhaps the opposition can focus on him easier because he was TAU's #1 option ahead of Nocioni and Scola?

How do you think he would fair if he came to the NBA, and is their a chance he comes over and plays?

Thanks

Does







=







??


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Surely someone knows of Macas, please feel free to share your opinion


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> Surely someone knows of Macas, please feel free to share your opinion


I know Macas very good, but I'm too young and I haven't seen Kerr in his prime... but I'd say he's a better all around scorer


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Your saying Macas is the better all around scorer right  ?

Does anyone have any links to videos of Macas Games or Highlights? I can't seem to find many.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

I've never seen Kerr playing in Arizona, so I've seen him only playing as a 3 point specialist,. Had he played in Europe, we would have seen more about his game.

Macas is for sure a great shooter, but he's first of all a great scorer, thanks to his quickness, ability to move without the ball and, of course, shooting. Maybe Kerr would have looked similar had he been asked to do more than taking set 3pt shots out of double teams.


----------



## fezqo (Aug 31, 2004)

*macijauskas is far above the average*

This player is no one-dimensional player like Kerr used to be.

He has huge confidence in his shot (from ANY area of the floor), but he can dribble so well & he can slash too. 
He's not killer defensive player obviously, but he's stronger than Kerr physically, though he's a bit small according to NBA standards.

Arvydas would do great for a contending team in the NBA, he's more than a sub believe me.
Nonetheless, he would struggle physically in a starting role in the NBA. Rather use him off the bench, like Pop does it with Mad-Gino
(that's his nickname in French TV! = Gino-le-fou).

If Trenton Hassel & Mike james can make big bucks in the NBA, then Arvydas should be a billionaire.


----------

